

Facebook backs down, reverses on user information policy - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/02/18/facebook.reversal/index.html

======
jacquesm
already on the homepage:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485460>

oh, and you're duping yourself!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485716>

